# hat das schon jemand ausprobiert ?



## CochsyMC (24. Februar 2014)

bin vor langer Zeit auf das Video auf Youtube gestoßen Ultimate Corsair H100 Cooling Mod - YouTube
ich bin am überlegen ob ich das mit 8 oder 10 Lüftern mal testen soll  oder hat jemand von euch das schonmal versucht ?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (24. Februar 2014)

Das kam in einem anderen Thread auch schon auf.
Die ganze Sache ist ein Fake, 
es ist technisch nicht möglich solche Werte mit "so was" zu erreichen.

Hier der Link zum Thread

Ab Post #8 geht es los.


----------



## Addi (24. Februar 2014)

CochsyMC schrieb:


> bin vor langer Zeit auf das Video auf Youtube gestoßen Ultimate Corsair H100 Cooling Mod - YouTube
> ich bin am überlegen ob ich das mit 8 oder 10 Lüftern mal testen soll  oder hat jemand von euch das schonmal versucht ?


 
Hättest du dir das Video komplett angeguckt , bzw verstanden , wüsstest du das er nur ein Spaäßchen gemacht hat und es so niemals funktioniert.


----------



## CochsyMC (24. Februar 2014)

ok danke


----------



## eRaTitan (24. Februar 2014)

Na, nicht in Physik aufgepasst?  
Das ist Thermodynamisch gar micht möglich


----------



## haii91 (27. Februar 2014)

eRaTitan schrieb:


> Na, nicht in Physik aufgepasst?
> Das ist Thermodynamisch gar micht möglich



unter den gefrierpunkt zu kommen ist thermodynamisch nicht möglich 
wenn ich mich recht entsinne war das der 3. Hauptsatz.


----------



## nick9999 (28. Februar 2014)

Also der 3 Hauptsatz besagt nur das man etwas nicht auf 0 Kelvin runterkühlen kann. 

Man kann mit Fans einfach nicht eine niedrigere Temperatur erreichen als die Umgebungs Luft hat, das ist einfach Physikalisch nicht möglich.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Februar 2014)

Am besten wiederholen wir das bereits geschriebene noch 3 mal und halten diesen Thread immer schön oben.

BITTE SCHLIEßEN


----------

